# How long in advance to salt steak?



## brianh (Dec 21, 2013)

How long in advance do you guys do it for about 1.5"ers? I've only done a few hours in the past but I'm thinking overnight would be good. Going to do a non-traditional Christmas dinner this year of boneless (probably) NY strips on the kettle grill.


----------



## JCHine (Dec 21, 2013)

If you going to go overnight maybe place it up on a rack to prevent wet curing the meat. There will be a fair amount of moisture loss (which is a good thing for flavour). 

Been curious about how long myself, let us know how you go.


----------



## brianh (Dec 21, 2013)

I usually put the steaks on a rack and cover with plastic wrap, but not so the wrap touches the meat. I'll let you know how it goes, thanks.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 21, 2013)

I usually salt steaks that thickness at least several hours in advance. I've done it on a plate. It won't wet cure unless your meat is super wet. The salt will initially draw out some moisture, but it will be reabsorbed after a little time.


----------



## JCHine (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe keep the wrap off, the dryer the meat the better then browning.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 22, 2013)

I tend to follow Alton Brown's advice and not salt until last second, but oil and crust the steak in pepper at least 24 hours prior, though 48 usually has better results, and let it air dry in the fridge. The outside usually gets a nice dark red dry texture that is super easy to brown, and I don't have to worry about any extra moisture loss. :2cents:


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2013)

I do it at least overnight, after a few hours I cover the meat with a tea towel.Yum.


----------



## brianh (Dec 22, 2013)

Fine Cooking has this filet mignon recipe that calls for salting 2 days in advance, but wrapping in butcher paper. Wouldn't that wet cure the thing?


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 22, 2013)

The website seriouseats did a great article on this (sorry no time to find the link right now). They said salt just before or at least 40 min before. It's a great read!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 22, 2013)

I usually salt overnight. I use that same serious eats article. Never have tried pepper and oil, but the overnight salt is great.


----------



## brianh (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I'll try to salt a whole filet about 36 hours in advance, uncovered in the fridge, on a wire rack. Maybe cover with a towel. Wrapping it in plastic just seems wrong.


----------



## agp (Dec 28, 2013)

I do not salt until the grille is hot and ready. I think salting early trades flavor for juiciness.


----------



## brianh (Dec 28, 2013)

I did the 36 hour salt. The meat was seasoned throughout (also got a last moment glaze), seared really easily, and was juicy. Going to see how this works with smaller steaks with a bit less salt time.


----------



## willic (Jan 11, 2014)

I let the meat come to room temperature, but I really like the salty taste on the crust of the steak! I salt 5-15 mins prior to cooking. I do like a salting well before, but I think I prefer the taste on the crust.


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 13, 2014)

I season it right before its about to go on the heat


----------

